# Dadant-Blatt dimensions



## ZZarek (Jul 6, 2005)

I am interested in dimensions of Dadant-Blatt bee hives and frames. I heard that italian and French Dadant-Blatts are different and I saw so many different numbers on the internet, that I don't know what is correct.

Can anyone who owns DB hives please post dimensions of his hives and frames. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

E-mail this fellow.

He knows more obscure hive types than anyone
else I have ever met, and he has a "DIY 
woodenware plans" website that puts everything 
else to shame.

Dave Cushman [[email protected]]

http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/


----------

